# Needle aplicator



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey

Does any one know where i can get one? I've had to use a syringe without a needle on it on my betta build. I want the real deal for my 7 g.

Oh ya i can post pics of my betta complex later.

Thanks


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Whats a needle aplicator?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

its a little bottle with a needle on it. Shearch it on google.


----------



## bradac56 (May 4, 2007)

Exactly 

About a minutes worth of searching pulled up this:

http://www.dispensinglink.com/syringe_gun.htm


----------

